# cool old carriage.



## island schwinn (Mar 29, 2012)

picked this out of my basement the other day,along with a 29 skippy racer tricycle i snagged a while back.my uncle is clearing out the basement full of stuff from the last 50+ years and gave this to me.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 29, 2012)

Cool! ridingtoy is going to like that one! 

Looks like a Taylor Tot stroller similar to one I have. Mine has the full fender skirt covers over all 4 wheels. Your "rubber baby buggy bumpers" are much nicer than mine though!!

Cool trike too!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 29, 2012)

That trike is the most!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 30, 2012)

spook1s said:


> Cool! ridingtoy is going to like that one!
> 
> Looks like a Taylor Tot stroller similar to one I have. Mine has the full fender skirt covers over all 4 wheels. Your "rubber baby buggy bumpers" are much nicer than mine though!!
> 
> Cool trike too!




Yes indeed!  I rode in one identical to this one with the flat bar steel handle and turned wood handle grip. It was passed down to me from my older sisters. They were born in late 1944, so the stroller was probably purchased when they were toddlers in early 1946. My parents had two of them since my sisters are twins. I still have vague memories of riding in one and enjoying the "bump-bump" sound of the tires rolling over city sidewalk cracks and joints. You can still buy some repop replacement parts for them - http://3r1enterprises.com/products.aspx
Funny...on that site they call the wheel fenders on some models "pants".

Another positive vote on the Skippy being a pretty neat old trike.

Dave


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks for the kind words.and the link to parts.i have a friend who wants to restore the carriage and the link will be great.as far as the trike,it was my father in laws and he's now 86 yrs old.


----------



## island schwinn (May 18, 2012)

well,the taylor tot is almost finished.i had a good friend do the resto because my arms are in bad shape these days.my friend bryan,who also makes the tubular rivet clincher for fender rivets,was down here a while back,so i had him haul it up to his shop.he stripped it,blasted it,then re-painted it for me.just a couple small details and it's done.turned out beautiful.bryan does fantastic work and is super easy to deal with.he also specializes in tonka truck restoration,along with vending machines.definitely top notch.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful resto job on the Taylor Tot! Looks good as new. 

Dave


----------



## brain999 (Jun 9, 2012)

It is an old model bicycle. But looking good!


----------



## janetcompton (Jul 9, 2012)

It's an old model but it really looks good.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 10, 2012)

Updated link to site having replacement Taylor Tot parts: http://3r1enterprises.com/Products_for_Sale.html

Dave


----------



## Boris (Jul 10, 2012)

Boy, that stroller brings back VAGUE memories.


----------



## vincev (Jul 10, 2012)

Great items!When I was really little I had a stroller like that in the same color.I dont have vague memories of it because I didnt ride in it till I was nine years old.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 10, 2013)

i finally decided the fate of this carriage.i'm selling it and asking 400 bucks.i can ship it,but probably won't be cheap.pm and i'll give you all the little details.
i'm in modesto,cali.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 10, 2013)

Cool to see another Skippy Tricycle. Here is a pic of mine.

http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab92/paradisejaxon/IMG_4723.jpg


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 10, 2013)

hey jaxon,i got a good chuckle out of your picture.at the exact same time i contacted tricyclefetish about mine,i guess you were enquiring about yours.the guys over there got a kick out of getting 2 pics of skippy trikes at the same time and both were in front of a fireplace.ours are featured on their website now.


----------

